# breast implants and chest workouts



## CarolinaMom (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like my implants may be spreading due to the bench press.  Any other ladies here explain how they train and keep em normal.  I also find myself  a lt weaker, and cant do a pullup now whereas before I could do one handed chin ups.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2009)

if your implants are placed under the muscle I personally don't recommend much chest training.


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 30, 2009)

Why would someone even do chest workouts with breasts implants? They already probably look great.


----------



## CarolinaMom (Jul 31, 2009)

Wont I need chest development if I am aspiring to compete?  They do look good but I need to add on a lot of muscle. I want to add20 pounds of muscle.


----------



## rayray715 (Jul 31, 2009)

CarolinaMom said:


> Wont I need chest development if I am aspiring to compete?  They do look good but I need to add on a lot of muscle. I want to add20 pounds of muscle.





 add 10 more lbs. of saline on each side, that should do the trick..lol


----------



## Perdido (Jul 31, 2009)

6 post and mino hasn't asked for pictures yet???


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2009)

rayray715 said:


> add 10 more lbs. of saline on each side, that should do the trick..lol



what if her implants are silicon?


----------



## Built (Jul 31, 2009)

CarolinaMom said:


> Wont I need chest development if I am aspiring to compete?  They do look good but I need to add on a lot of muscle. I want to add20 pounds of muscle.



You will make unders look progressively worse by benching. Either don't train chest or get the placement changed.

How exactly do you intend to add 20 lbs of muscle to your frame? 
What time frame are you looking at - what do you weigh now, how tall are you, how old are you and how heavy is your 8-rep squat, bench press and deadlift currently?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 31, 2009)

I've heard of pec flys messing up breast implants, so I would stay away from them if I were you.


----------



## Built (Jul 31, 2009)

Not just flyes. All pec work will press the implants toward the armpit.


----------



## CarolinaMom (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank u for responding built...I have read everything I could find that u have posted.  I am currently 130 (my bf is pretty low as I have vascularity and some definition) about and I am 5'9, I am 33 years old and I just moved to heavy lifting recently.  I had a hernia in my upper abdominals and had to baby that for a while.  I can 8 rep about 150 pounds.  Keep in mind I just started back on the squats in July so I should be able to ramp that up.  The time frame for the 20 pound muscle increase is anywhere up to 2 years.  (I would like to have it tomorrow.)  I was lifting pretty heavy about 12 years ago.  Had 5 pregnancies, 2 hernias, surgery and a car accident.  I am finally ready to pack on the muscle.  Any help is greatly appreciated as I don't have anyone to mentor me in this area.


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2009)

The 150 lbs, that's for squat, or is that for bench and dead as well?

20 lbs of muscle at your age for a female is not possible without drugs and some pretty serious bulking. If this is what you want, you can PM me and I'll do what I can to help you plan out your bulk and your cycle. If you do it right, you can probably put 20 lbs of muscle on in two years with minimal sides, but you'll have to tell me what you're run so far so I can suggest an approach. Expect to gain about 50 lbs over the two years, but do it slow so you can at least partition reasonably well. We'll cut you up once we have some meat on you. 

If you're not planning to run AAS, you may be able to pack on 5-8 lbs of muscle in two years - you are already well-developed and strong, so you won't have much room left to max out your genetic potential at this point. Expect to gain at least 25 lbs over the two years in order to make this happen.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Expect to gain about 50 lbs over the two years



Sign me up for THAT program!!! 

P.S.  Since Min0 is slacking, this thread needs pictures.


----------

